# How does the Ombudsman arrive at their decision



## Megafan (25 Mar 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> The 35 days does not begin until the Ombudsman issues his final decision.  No one knows when the final decision will be made.
> 
> There isn't anything you can do. Just let it take its course.
> 
> ...



Hello Brendan

In general terms, would you mind in summary outlining how the Ombudsman arrives at a decision, not specifically this one but in general? Is it a lot of data collection and then a final decision made individually, or does the Ombudsman have to have legal counsel to check things over for pitfalls, or does the Ombudsman need to give the CBI a heads up on decisions etc, things like that?

It would seem like a lot of power resting in one individual, what are the checks and balances that the Ombudsman needs to abide by to cover themselves?

Thanks very much..


----------



## Brendan Burgess (25 Mar 2020)

Hi Megafan

Their website sets it out here fairly well 





__





						Our Services | Financial Services and Pensions Ombudsman
					





					www.fspo.ie
				




Brendan


----------

